

 Glitch will make iPhone alarms late Monday - eam
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/11/05/apple.alarm.daylight.savings/index.html?hpt=T2

======
brudgers
Can you install Windows95 on a jailbroken iPhone?

